
Itamae – The Lightweight Configuration Management Tool Inspired by Chef - nikolay
http://itamae.kitchen/
======
nikolay
Itamae is between Babushka [0][1] and Chef.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=11531078](https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=11531078)

[1]: [http://babushka.me/](http://babushka.me/)

